# Memphis Labs -accutane and cialis



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

Got these off a source I used a while back, not tried yet. Has anyone used these before?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

G said:


> Got these off a source I used a while back, not tried yet. Has anyone used these before?


Never needed acutane but cialis pharma http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/262097212747


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Sebbek said:


> Never needed acutane but cialis pharma http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/262097212747


 Is that pharma grade Cialis?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Oldnewb said:


> Sebbek said:
> 
> 
> > Never needed acutane but cialis pharma http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/262097212747
> ...


Yep it is delivered in 3 days


----------

